# Welchen Big-Tower?



## Intelboy (8. August 2009)

Hallo!
Demnächst steht meine "Systemaufrüstung" an und ich wollte dem Kleinen einen neuen Tower kaufen. Jetzt kann ich mich allerdings nicht zwischen den dreien hier entscheiden:
1. Coolermaster HAF 932
2. Coolermaster ATSC-840
3. Coolermaster Cosmos S (mit Window)

Es sollte auf jeden Fall ein Bigtower werden und die oberste Grenze liegt bei 200€, weil ich ja auch noch das Netzteil, Lüfter und sonstiges Zubehör kaufen muss...

Wenn das ATSC-840 nicht so teuer wäre, würde ich es mir wahrscheinlich sicher holen, aber 190-210€?
Mein Favourit ist im Moment der HAF 932, weil der das beste P/L hat und genug Platz.
Am schönsten finde ich den Cosmos S, aber da passen die großen CPU-Kühler ja erst ohne den Lüfter/bzw. mit dem Windowskit rein, das kostet aber auch 30€, das wären dann schon 210€--->zu teuer!

Egal welches Case ihr mir empfehlt, sollte ich diese 230mm-Lüfter gegen gute 120mm-Noiseblocker tauschen, oder tun die es auch?

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

Muss es unbedingt ein CM sein??
das ATCS840 hab ich selbst ist schön groß und geräumig aber irgendwie bin ich net so mit zufrieden weis auch nicht wieso!
wie wäre es mit denen hier???
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-TJ07-Serie » Silverstone TemJin SST-TJ07-B - black
dieses würde ich jetzt am liebsten haben
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC Value Serie » Lian Li PC-V2010B Big-Tower - black

die sind zwar etwas teuer aber haben mehrere Temp-Zonen was mir persönlich am besten gefällt!

sonst würde ich gute Midi tower wie diese hier nehmen
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K6 Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 60 Serie » Lian Li*PC-60FW Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC 7 Serie » Lian Li PC-7F Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Armorsuit » Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » SST-FT01-Serie » Silverstone SST-FT01B-W Fortress - Black Window
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Raven-Serie » Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Raven-Serie » Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Midi-Tower - black

das HAF kann man auch nehmen aber 130€ für nen plastikbomber? na ich weiß nicht!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Deine Cases sprengen leider mein Budget, aber ist ja nicht so schlimm.
Viele aus diesem Forum haben mit dem HAF 932 gute Erfahrungen gesammelt und sind auch zufrieden. Wenn der Preis des ATCS-840 nicht bis Weihnachten stark fällt, wird es wohl doch das HAF werden.

Mal eine andere Frage:
Welcher der beiden Netzteilhersteller ist besser, Corsair oder Coolermaster.
Ich denke mal Corsair, da viele damit sehr zufrieden sind und die technik auch top ist!

Edit:
Ich hasse dich!
Dein Silverstone SST-TJ07 hypnotisiert mich und sagt die ganze Zeit: "Kauf mich! KAUF MICH!"
Warum bist du mit dem CM eigentlich nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das Temjin ist wirklich toll....ist auch mein Traumgehäuse 

Aber ich bin Zufrieden mit meinem Xigmatek Midgard......fürs erste!

Und Cougar macht tolle Netzteile  Bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Cougar 550CM Power !

MfG Xy


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ih wollte mir nur ein 750/850 Watt Teil kaufen und dann ist Ruhe für Jahre!!!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

ich glaube es liegt daran das ich einfach was neues will und man keine ersatzteile dafür bekommt! wieso soll es denn eigentlich ein big tower sein? 
wenn dir das Silverstone SST-TJ07 so gut gefällt wieso sparst du dann nicht ein bisschen?
bei mir war das so wie bei dir wollte auch nicht soviel ausgeben und da war das ATCS840 perfekt aber wenn ich so recht überlege hätte ich liebe länger gespart und mir das LianLi oder das Silverstone geholt!!!

edit: wenns ein 850W NT sein soll nimm corsair HX850W hat sogar 80plus-gold


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Geht mir genauso, naja das Xigmatek ist gut ja!

Aber das Temjin *sabber*

Das Problem ist nur das wird nicht mehr hergestellt...aber ein Nachfolger soll wohl ende diesen Jahres kommen...ich hoffe es wird wieder so perfekt für WaKüs sein!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also wenn ich mir das Temjin kaufe ich jawohl klar, dass ich mein altes BeQuiet wohl noch behalten werde!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

das beste am Temjin ist ja das es eigentlich garnicht für WaKüs gedacht war und es immer noch das beste case auf dem markt ist!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Wakü ist mir egal, aber was ist eigentlich mit dem TJ10?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Eben, unten passen 1 480er und 1 240er + Netzteil rein und in den Deckel nochmal ein 240er...einfach pervers diese Kühlleistung


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ok, aber ich glaube, dass mir das teil zu heftik ist.
Ich möchte keine Wakü und dann tut's auch ein anderes!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

also wenns etwas extrawagantes sein soll nimmst du das hier murderMod TJ07 | murderMod TJ07 | murderMod! ist nur ein joke aber find das teil einfach nur zu geil!!!
das TJ-10 gefällt mir nicht wegen der tür!

muss es denn ein Big tower sein?????
da ein Midi auch reichen würde und auch nicht so teuer wäre


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Mit dem könnte ich mich allerdings anfreunden:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

was ist mit dem hier Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Armorsuit » Lian Li PC-P50 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black ist komplett aus Alu!

das K62 ist aber auch sehr gut ist ja in grunde die gleiche firma bis auf den namen


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Es hat kein Fenster!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das sieht fast genauso aus wie das Midgard ^^

Nur andere LED Lüfter 

Naja ich stehe nicht so auf blaue LED Lüfter, aber ist ja Geschmackssache, schlecht ist das Lancool nicht!

Und es ist die gleiche Firma, Lancool ist eine Lian Li Tochter , gleiche Fabrik etc ^^


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Passt in das Lanccol eigentlich meine 8800GT?
Die ist ja relativ lang!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Locker! In das Ding passt auch ne GTX295 oder eine HD4870x2!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ey ich hab noch was anderes entdeckt, kennst du bestimmt:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - Black Window

Gibts auch als Set:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Warlord Edition"


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das habe ich 

Es ist sehr geil 
Sieht geil aus und hat super Airflow!

Mit dem Midgard kannst du gar nichts falsch machen 

Und falls du n Set nimmst kannst n Window Seitenteil dazu bestellen, immernoch schön günstig 

Ich hab mir das Set gekauft mit dem Thors Hammer OC Edition dazu, und noch 2x 140mm Lüfter extra(einer ist in der Front reingebastelt)

MfG Xy


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ich hab im Moment übrigens das:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » V9 Super-Tower Serie » Thermaltake V9 Super-Tower VJ40001N2Z - Black Metal

Ist aber ne Enttäuschung, einmal Thermaldreck, niemehr Thermaldreck!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

Ich würde das K62 nehmen habe greade bei LianLi geguckt und dachte das das P50 ein mobo-tray hat es aber nicht!

beim K62 bekommst du sehr sehr gute LianLi quallität für nen guten preis!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also dann das hier:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Warlord Edition"
und das:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Side Panel - Black

Sind die Lüfter denn gut, eigentlich wollte ich Noiseblocker!
Dann ginge auch alles einzeln:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - Black
+:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Side Panel - Black
+:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler - Socket 775/1366/AM2
Passt der rein?

Und dann noch die Lüfter!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das stimmt, aber falls du auch noch n guten CPU Kühler brauchst würd ich das Warlord Packet nehmen mitm Midgard, ist auch absolut Top verarbeitet, kein Plastik scheiss und es hat n tollen Airflow und es sieht meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gut aus!

MfG Xy


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also hat das Midgard kein Plastik?
Passt denn der Prolimatech rein?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Ja der Promilatech passt in das Midgard und die Lüfter sind bei mir sehr sehr angenehm leise und fördern auch sehr gut Luft!

Du bräuchtest halt noch 1 oder 2 Lüfter für den CPU Kühler bei deiner 2ten Auswahl, da bräuchtest aber nicht Tower und Window einzelnd kaufen, gibt auch den Tower mit Window ^^

MfG Xy

E: Es hat natürlich an der Front ein bisl Plastik, aber die Seitenteile etc sind Alu, genau wie alles was drinnen ist (außer HDD Entkopplung und blah geht ja auch schlecht aus Alu^^)


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

was glaubst du warum das Midgard so günstig ist es ist ein reines Plastik case!!! sorry Xylezz ist aber meine meinung


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ok also dann das:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - Black Window
und:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler - Socket 775/1366/AM2
mit:
2x :Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm

Und welche Lüfter für das Case?(Größe)


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Hast du das Midgrad mal vom nahen gesehen?

Ich denke nicht, merkt man.

Das Midgard ist so günstig weil es das gleiche Grundgerüst hat wie das Coolermaster 690

Es ist komplett aus Alu außer das Frontpanel(wo der Großteil auch Alu Meshgitter ist)

Edit: Für das Midgard 3x 140mm Lüfter, 2 kommen in den Deckel und einer am Boden, 2x 120mm sind ja schon dabei


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Da nehm ich dann doch villeicht die Xigmatek, da das dann besser aussieht!
Und von der Leistung und Lautstärke sind die ja auch nicht schlecht!

Edit:
Ansonsten muss ich ja für die Optik alle rauswerfen!
Und das wäre ja schade!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Das Lancool ist aber auch gut!
Es wird auf jeden fall eines der beiden werden!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Es gibt bei Caseking ein Promilatech mega blub bundle mit 2x 120mm Xigmatek XLF Lüftern, spart wieder ein paar Euro 

Und ja , würde auch die 140mm Xigmateks nehmen...passt ins Gesamtbild

Und falls du immernoch n Netzteil dazu willst:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar CM 700Watt

Habe davon die 550 Watt Version, passt optisch absolut geil rein und ist auch von der Effizienz her wirklich gut!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

Das CM 690 hatte ich selbst und dat ding war ziemlich eng!
ja ne ist klar das Midgard und Alu halt mal nen magneten ran wenn er dran kleben beit ist es kein Alu!!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ja und nicht nur Alu-Gehäuse sind gut!
Es geht schließlich auch um P/L!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Eventuell wirds ja auch der Lancool!
Tendiere aber eher zum Midgard, da 1. ein leichtes Fabel für Xigmatek!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

ALso wenn ums P/L geht würde ich das K62 + das corsair HX850W nehmen!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Das Set wäre dann das:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems "Overclocker Edition"

Obwohl das hier sicher auch ne Überlegung wert wäre:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems "Apache Edition"

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Habe noch nichts von den Apache gelesen(also Tests etc) kann ich nicht beurteilen....aber ich find die einfach hässlich ^^ Genau wie Noctuas, tolle Werte und gute Kühler, aber hässlich wie die Nacht


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Apache sind von Akasa!

Hier:
http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?...=Fans&type_sub=Ultra Quiet Fan&model=AK-FN057


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das die von Akasa sind weiß ich 

Aber nur weil der Hersteller an sich gut ist müssen die Lüfter nit auch gut sein

Siehe zB Enermax, die Everest sind nicht sooo der hammer, die Magma auch nicht. Die Cluster dagegen sind sehr gut!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also, ingesammt wäre das das dann:
Plan A(Midgard)
Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - Black Window für 69.90€
CPU-Set:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems "Overclocker Edition" für 64,90€
Lüfter
3x: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1453 LED Lüfter - 140mm für 38,70€
1x: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm oder: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm 
für: 7,90€

Macht:
181,40€

Plan B(Lancool K62)
Case:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black » Bewertungen für: 99,90€
CPU-Set:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems "Apache Edition" für: 69,90€

Macht:169,80€


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Nix!!!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Was würdet ihr nehmen?

Dann kauf ich mir noch ein Netzteil also entweder das Cougar 700 oder Corsair 850!
Und ne Lüftersteuerung(Scyth Kaze Master Ace), sowie ein paar Entkopplungssets und einen HDD-Kühler!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

also erstens es gibt nen schönen ändern button!

und zweitens würde ich plan B nehmen aber dann mit Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler - Socket 775/1366/AM2 plus 2x Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED oder eben das set hier Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems "Overclocker Edition"

aber nicht alles bei caseking bestellen schön ales bei Geizhals.at vergleichen!!!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Die Enermax sind schonmal viel zu teuer, aber egal es gibt ja auch andere!

Edit:
Ok ich nehme doch die Enermax, man sollte ja nicht am falschen Ende sparen!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

hab hier noch ein ganz neues gehüäuse gefungen mit test PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Corsair Obsidian 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW) 
Corsair Obsidian 800D - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Kostet ja auch nur 222€!
Nee, ich bleib bei den zwei Plänen!
Welches Netzteil war das Nochmal, Corsair HX-850Watt?

Mal ne Frage:
So ein Netzteil zieht sich doch nur so viel, wie es braucht, also wie die Komponenten verbrauchen. Nicht, dass das Ding immer 850 Watt zieht!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn hier von:
COUGAR - Super Tower - 98R9


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Sieht aufjedenfall gut aus!

Und Cougar ist ein erfahrener Hersteller(OEM Produkte jahrelang) der sich jetzt in Gamer gefilde traut. Die Netzteile überzeugen aufjedenfall. Glaube kaum das das Gehäuse schlecht sein wird, bestimmt sehr gut brauchbar

MfG Xy


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Dein Midgard gefällt mir immernoch am besten!
Du bist auch wirklich zufrieden damit?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Ich bin absolut zufrieden mitm Midgard, schöner Airflow, sieht gut aus, toll verarbeitet!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ich kann mich nur nicht zwischen dem Midgard und diesem Lancool entscheiden!
WICHTIG: Wenn ich bei dem Fenster den Lüfter drin habe, passt dann auch wirklich der Megahalems rein? Oft stört so ein Lüfter ja!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Der Lüfter im Fenster zerstört so oder so den Airflow! Den würde ich bei nem Towerkühler NICHT einbauen


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

erinnert mich stark an das hier Cooler Master Stacker 831 Lite schwarz (RC-831-KKN1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ah ok, dann würde ich jetzt noch einmal eure Meinung zu den Gehäusen hören!

Entweder das Lancool, das Midgard oder diesen Cougar Tower!
Der Cougar sieht schon richtig geil und geräumig aus!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Cougar.


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Hat dich auch ein bisschen fasziniert der Cougar, hä?
Dann noch das Netzteil, aber da wiß ich immer noch nicht, ob Cougar oder Corsair.
Ich tendiere allerdings zum Corsair!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Ja das Cougar passt farblich auch nicht!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

OK!
Also dann den Cougar-Tower mit dem Corsair Netzteil!
Dabei muss man ja auch beachten, dass man das sowieso nicht sieht!

Edit:
Wenn du dich jetzt nochmal entscheiden könntest, würdest du dann auch das Cougar nehmen?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Ja für LuKü schon, für WaKü das Temjin ^^


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Haha, das kostet ja auch nur 100€ mehr.
Nee, jetzt im Ernst:
Das ist ja schon so die Grenze für Gehäuse, da sich das ja sonst nicht so dolle lohnt!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das stimmt allerdings...aber wir haben halt ein teures Hobby ^^

Also mit dem Cougar machste sicherlich nichts falsch. Vor allem der Mainboard Tray ist echt praktisch beim Einbau!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Würdest du mir denn auch das Corsair Netzteil empfelen?
Soll ich die Lüfter von dem Cougar drin lassen oder gegen Xigis oder Noisis austauschen?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Ich würd die Cougar Lüfter erstmal testen bevor du gleich austauscht, würde aber gegen Noiseblocker tauschen, passt besser ins Gesamtbild...am besten wären natürlich Enermax Cluster 

Und Corsair Netzteile sind sehr gut ja, damit machste nichts falsch


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

wie wäre es mit dem hier optik ist zwar geschmackssache soll aber gut sein


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Ohjaa....das Raven bzw Raven 2 ist die Referenz in Sachen Kühlleistung mit Luftkühlung, finde die Teile echt genial!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Oh kostet dann schon eine ganze Menge:
Case bei Hardwareversand mit Versandkosten: 176,99€
Netzteil, Lüftersteuerung, CPU-Kühler und deren Lüfter: 218,34€


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Guck dir doch noch mal das Raven 2 an ^^

Nur damit du nicht ärgerst später!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Die Anschlüsse sind oben und das wirkt ja nicht so gut!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: SilverStone Raven RV02 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SST-RV02B-W)
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: SilverStone Raven RV01 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SST-RV01B-W)
hier der test von der PCGH http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,692042/Silverstone-Raven-2-im-Gehaeuse-Test/Gehaeuse/Test/


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Ich find das Raven 2 besser, das 1 ist mir irgendwie zuviel Plastik ^^


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Es sieht ja schon geil aus...!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ja toll, jetzt bin ich wieder unschlüssig!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Also beim Raven 2 ist halt das besondere wie das Mainboard eingebaut wird usw, ich finde es sehr geil. Ist mal was anderes und die Kühlleistung ist wirklich Brachial von dem Teil 

MfG Xy


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn vom dem hier? 
Cooler Master RC-840-KKN1-GP ATC 840 - black


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ja was denn jetzt?
Soll ich das Cougar oder diese Raven nehmen, am Anfang war noch die Frage Midgard oder Lancool!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

kero81 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn vom dem hier?
> Cooler Master RC-840-KKN1-GP ATC 840 - black




Ich glaub das hatten wir am Anfang schonmal zur Diskussion ^^

Und nene Cougar oder Raven 2! 

E: Du solltest das nehmen was DIR am besten gefällt, nit uns ^.^


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Zu teuer und nicht gearde besonders toll, da kann ich auch das Cougar nehmen!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

du musst dir doch nicht alles aufeinmal holen zuerst hollst du dir das Raven nächsten monat denn kühler mit denn Culstern und dann das NT


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Die Anschlüsse des Raven2 gefallen mir aber net so doll!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Inwiefern?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

die siehst du doch garnicht da da doch ne platte drüber kommt was ist dir denn wichtiger die optik oder das deine HW gut gekühlt wird????


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Jo eben, die Kabel siehst du nur hinten rauskommen, was ich persönlich sogar besser finde als den ganzen Kabelsalat hinterm Case zu haben!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

dann kommt man auch besser ran! bei mir ist es so das ich meine anlage immer abbauen wuss wenn ich mit meiner konsole zocken will und das ist immer ein trapezakt!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also ich fasse jetzt nocheinmal alles zusammen:
Es stehen diese Gehäuse zur Auswahl:
1. Xigmatek Midgard
2. Lancool
3. Cougar
4. Raven 2

Nennt mir euren Favourit!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Raven 2 xP


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

das Raven 1 kostet nur 30€ mehr und du must kein versand bezahlen!!!
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: SilverStone Raven RV01 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SST-RV01B-W)
und wenn du das Raven 2 bei CK holst kommt es aufs gleiche raus


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich guck' mir nochmal alle Gehäuse genau an!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das solltest du :> Und schlaf am besten nochmal drüber, ob man Sonntag oder Montag bestellt ist wumpe!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Deinen Midgard finde ich immernoch super, vormallem ist der recht günstig und, wie du sagst, hat einen guten Aiflow!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das stimmt aber den besten Airflow(mit Abstand) hat das Raven 2!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ja aber diese Raven sind mir zu kantig, zu lang und nicht gearde meine Favouriten!

Edit:
Und das bessere P/L-Verhältnis haben auch die anderen(Ausnahme: Cougar)!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Dann weißt du doch schon das du es nicht magst, dann fällt das doch schonmal aus der Auwahl raus


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Jo, also noch das Midgard, den Lancool und das Cougar.
Das Cougar finde ich zwar sehr schön und groß, aber der Preis, naja!
Was meinst du?

Edit:
Wie sind eigentlich Xigmatek Netzteile:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Xigmatek/Modding:.:167::28.html

Edit2:
Das Lancool ist ja die günstige Variante des Lian Li!
Lancool:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lancool/Lancool-K62-Midi-Tower-black::12886.html
Lian Li:http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lian-Li/Lian-Li-PC-60-Serie/Lian-Li%A0PC-60FW-Midi-Tower-black::11397.html


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Die Xigmatek Netzteile kenne ich nicht, sry


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ok, die dann lieber net!

edit: 
Und was ist mit Coolermaster Netzteilen?


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also, sicher ist auf jeden fall der CPU-Kühler Megahalems mit 2 Enermax Cluster und ein Corsair Netzteil 750/850 Watt mit Cablemanagement!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das klingt beides schonmal sehr gut 

Und vom gesamten Style würde da ja fast am besten das Cougar passen wa?^^

MfG Xy


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Jaja, das gute Cougar, aber die anderen sind auch gut!

Edit:
Das Lian Li ist schonmal draußen!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das stimmt aber ich finde irgendwie passen die Enermax Cluster nichts ins Midgard, von der Farbe her

Lancool auch nicht so wirklich finde ich durch die Blauen LED Lüfter, wenn du da allerdings die auch gegen die Enermax tauschen würdest würde es richtig richtig geil aussehn!


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

postet mal bitte den link fürs cougar will mir das ma anschauen


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ach das würde mich nicht stören, wenn die keine Farbe haben!
Also, das Midgard sieht halt in seinem orange geil aus und das Lancool in seinem Blau. Das Cougar sieht man ja nicht so richtig von innen!

Hier:
http://www.cougar-world.com/de/98r9.html


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Naja die Enermax leuchten ja weiß!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

ich habe hier mal was zusammen gestellt

1x Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » Lancool K62 "Megahalems Edition"
6x http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...luster-UCCL12-PWM-120mm-White-LED::10979.html
 1x http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ltlicht-Kathode-Twin-Set-30cm-white::581.html
und das Caseking.de » Netzteile » Corsair » Corsair Netzteil 850 HX - 850 Watt

aber nicht ver gessen nicht alles bei CK bestellen sondern beim PCGH-Preisvergleich gucken

das beste dabei ist der Schwarz-Weiß kontrast

hier ein test vom cougar http://www.technic3d.com/article-881,1-compucase-cougar-98r9-super-tower-superheld-oder-macho.htm


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

6 mal die Enermax sind ja fast so teuer wie das ganze Case!
Also, dann lieber das Midgard und von Anfang an die Lüfter wechseln, da da ja nur ein paar drin sind!

Das stört mich ber nicht, wenn die weiß leuchten und der rest ist schwarz und orange!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

naja wie gesagt nicht alles auf einmal kaufen sondern alles nach und nach zuerst werden 2 oder 3 cluster reichen und später kann man die andern ersetzen! und da du ja in Dortmund lebst hast du ja auch ein KM-Shop und kannst die ja da kaufen


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Jaja, erst kauf ich mir nur die Cluster für den Kühler.
Doof ist nur, dass das Midgard nur mit den Xigis richtig gut aussieht und die wollte ich mir ja auch alle kaufen!

Also, erst für den Kühler und später einem nach den anderen aufrüsten!


----------



## Swonte (9. August 2009)

Hallo,ich habe mir das ganze hier mal durchgelesen und kann der zusammenstellung von WaldemarE nur zustimmen 
Das Gehäuse hatte ich auch schon im Hinterkopf aber als ich jetzt
das Corsair Obsidian 800D gesehen habe....

Der schwarz-weiss Effekt würde bestimmt gut aussehen und die Lüfter(habe ich mir auch gerade bestellt) sind wirklich super.

Gruss Swonte


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

könntet ihr bitte noch den link vom corsair posten?


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Swonte schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe mir das ganze hier mal durchgelesen und kann der zusammenstellung von WaldemarE nur zustimmen
> Das Gehäuse hatte ich auch schon im Hinterkopf aber als ich jetzt
> das Corsair Obsidian 800D gesehen habe....
> 
> ...



Was hälst du von dem Midgard?

Edit: Das Corsair steht nicht zur Auswahl!
Link: http://www.corsair.com/products/800d/default.aspx

Das Cougar ist jetzt auch draußen, da in dem Test die Lüfter net so pralle sind, und für den Preis kann man das wohl erwarten!


----------



## Swonte (9. August 2009)

Gefällt mir nicht wirklich,aber im endeffekt muss es ja dir gefallen.
Das Lancool ist wie gesagt das gleiche wie Lian Li nur ein anderer Name
hat eine tolle Optik und ist wirklich sehr gut verarbeitet.
Aber wie gesagt die Entscheidung triffst immernoch Du


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Außerdem hat das Lancool einen schwarzen Innenraum und kein Aluminium, nicht dass das schlecht ist, im Gegenteil es ist ja eben eine sehr gutes Case, aber mit schwarz finde ich es einfach besser!

Edit: Was stört dich denn am Midgard?


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Passt eigentlich der Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 auf eine ATi Radeon 4890, dann könnte ich es auch anders machen:
Case und CPU wie geplant, aber kein neues Netzteil sondern eine 4890!


----------



## Ralle@ (9. August 2009)

Intelboy schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich der Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 auf eine ATi Radeon 4890, dann könnte ich es auch anders machen:
> Case und CPU wie geplant, aber kein neues Netzteil sondern eine 4890!



Sollte passen, aber würde einen Muashi nehmen und die rote Backplatte vom ATI Kühler drauf lassen. Dann hast eine Top Kühlung.


----------



## Swonte (9. August 2009)

Das orange,das Window und der Lüfter im Seitenteil.Die hintere Füße sind zu weit vorne und das es so unförmig aussieht.Ich glaube das langt mir um das Gehäuse nicht zu kaufen


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also eigentlich ist doch der Accelero S1 mit guten Lüftern das beste was es für die Graka gibt, oder?

Also momentan hab ich ein BeQuiet 450 Watt, reicht doch noch für eine 4890?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

warte lieber bis die neuen DX11 karten kommen dann wird die HD4890 im preis fallen!!!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Sollen ja  Ende des Jahres kommen, oder?
Aber passt die PSU?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

angeblich schon im Herbst


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Netzteil?

Was kosten die 4890s denn Weihnachten?


----------



## Ralle@ (9. August 2009)

Intelboy schrieb:


> Sollen ja  Ende des Jahres kommen, oder?
> Aber passt die PSU?




ATI bringt die 5er Serie schon bald. Ende September Anfang Oktober werden schon Karten verfügbar sein. Und 450W reichen, wennst auf Quad umsteigst solltest dann über ein Upgrade nachdenken.


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Es hat mir immer noch niemand gesagt, ob mein 450 Watt Netzteil für eine 4890 ausreicht???

Edit: Die Füße des Midgard kann man verstellen, fuckt euch nur im Detail die Fotos bei Caseking an.
Man sind die weiter mal näher!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> ATI bringt die 5er Serie schon bald. Ende September Anfang Oktober werden schon Karten verfügbar sein. Und 450W reichen, wennst auf Quad umsteigst solltest dann über ein Upgrade nachdenken.




Selbst mit Quad sollte ein GUTES 450 Watt Netzteil ausreichen solange er kein SLI/Crossfire machen möchte


----------



## Ralle@ (9. August 2009)

Welche BeQuiet NT hast du?
450W klar aber welche Serie? Aber Normal reicht das locker.

@Xylezz
Mit genügend Ampere auf der 12V Leitung schon. Aber ein polster nach oben ist sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Welche BeQuiet NT hast du?
> 450W klar aber welche Serie? Aber Normal reicht das locker.
> 
> @Xylezz
> Mit genügend Ampere auf der 12V Leitung schon. Aber ein polster nach oben ist sicher nicht verkehrt.



Dark Power Pro P7!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das stimmt 

Deswegen habe ich auch ein 550 Watt Netzteil 

Aber möglich ist es auf alle Fälle wenn es wie gesagt ein gutes Netzteil ist


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 450-Watt!


----------



## Ralle@ (9. August 2009)

Reicht locker.
4 12V Leitungen mit je 20A.


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also kein neues Netzteil und dafür eine neue Graka, ok?

Im Moment hab ich ja das Thermaltake(-dreck) V9 Black-Edition und naja, es ist gelinde gesagt nix!


----------



## Ralle@ (9. August 2009)

Das musst du entscheiden.
Wenn dir die Grafikleistung nicht ausreicht, machst mit einer 4890 nichts falsch. Du musst nur bedenken das ende September Anfang Oktober die neuen ATI Karten verfügbar sein werden.

Hm das V9 sieht auch nach nix aus.
Also ich habe jetzt schon drei mal das Antac P183 verbaut und alles sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Case. Leise und kühlt sehr gut.


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Ich kauf' ja eh erst Dezember ein, mach mir nur schon gedanken!!!


----------



## Ralle@ (9. August 2009)

Aso

da würde ich aber über eine 4890 nicht mehr nachdenken. Außer das Bugdet ist sehr klein.


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Denke auch das das Pendant zur HD4850 in der nächsten Generation bezahlbar und schneller als eine hd4890 sein wird!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

OK!
Was haltet ihr von diesem Netzteil:
Scythe Kamariki 4 Plug-In 650W ATX 2.3 (KMRK4-P-650A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 500W ATX 2.2
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Corsair HX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750HX)
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Cougar Power 550W ATX 2.3

du kannst dir ja die neue PCGH-Print holen da werden 25NTs getestet


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

War die Frage nicht welchen Big Tower? Macht mal weiter ich will mir auch nen neuen Big Tower zulegen.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

@kero81
warte auf das Corsair case das finde ich nur geil das werde ich mir nähstes jahr auch holen!


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

nächstes jahr???????????? ich wollte mir eigentlich diesen monat ein neues kaufen


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

nein mit nächstes jahr meinte ich das ich es mir da holen werde das case soll am 12.08 bei KM sein


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A77B - black

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-RV01B-W Raven Big-Tower - black

Die zwei Bigtower sind beide sehr gut 

MfG Xy


----------



## Swonte (9. August 2009)

Wie wäre es mit dem hier  Silverstone » SST-TJ07


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das Temjin...der Klassiker! Unglaublich tolle Raumaufteilung


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

mal ne frage wie siehts denn bei dem corsair mit dem lüfter der am hdd schacht sitzt aus. sind da im seitenteil löcher drin oder keine? wenn nicht ists ja n bissl sinnlos da n lüfter zu platzieren?!
und wo bekomm ich das her und was soll es kosten?


----------



## Swonte (9. August 2009)

Ich liebe es   wenn es nur nicht so teuer wäre 
aber das Corsair Obsidan 800D hat auch was,je öffter ich mir das anschaue desto besser gefällt es mir


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Joa aber das Temjin bzw der Nachfolger der geplant ist (falls auch so geil für WaKü wird) kommt aufjedenfall nächstes Jahr beim WaKü einbau


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

schau dir das doch hier an ha siehst du alles Welcome to Corsair :: Obsidian Series 800D Product Information


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

wo bekomm ich denn bitte das corsair her hab mich grad verlient und will das jetzt sofort am besten schon gestern haben um mich dran zu reiben lol nee mal im ernst wo kann ich das bestellen?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

WOW! Das ist geil mitm Kabelmanagement im Corsair...richtig geil das Teil!


----------



## Swonte (9. August 2009)

Ist noch nicht im Handel,ab dem 12.08.  PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Corsair Obsidian 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW)

Habe mir eben das Video angesehen,das ist ja mal ein Geiles Teil.Haben will.....


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2009)

nee is schon im handel hier der link 
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel
geil am 15 werd ich nach köln fahren und es mir da kaufen. bin sogar am überlegen ob ich meinen pc mitnehme und bei nem kollegen aus unserm clan meine hw einbau und erstmal ne lan mache.


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Eigentlich nicht ^^ Da steht in 3-4 Tagen Versand fertig..und in 4 Tagen ist der 12te du Nase


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

So bin wieder on:
Also hat sich irgendwas geändert?
Es war jetzt das Lancool mit dem CPU-Kühler Megahalems und dazu 2 Enermax Cluster-Lüfter.
Dann vielleicht noch ein Netzteil, also Corsair 750/850 Watt.

Lüftersteuerung wird die Scythe Kaze Master Ace und für den Accelero S1 kauf ich mir 2 92mm-Lüfter von Noiseblocker.
Dann noch einen HDD-Kühler von Noiseblocker und was haltet ihr von so was:
http://www.comtech.de/product_info....e&MWbusiness=53a3070704a6baa463bb917618448b61


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

nur mal so nebenbei da Xylezz meint das das midgard aus alu ist hier hast du mal ein case was komplet aus alu ist und preislich auf dem midgard niveau ist! Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A06 Serie » Lian Li PC-A06FB Midi Tower - black
nicht gerade groß! sorry aber mich regt das auf


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes:
Die Aufrüstung ist ja erst für Weihnachten geplant!
Gibt es leise und gute 230mm Lüfter?
Die könnte ich bis zur Umrüstung kaufen, damit mein Thermalatake wenigstens leiser wird.
Gibt es die Enermax auch als 140mm?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> nur mal so nebenbei da Xylezz meint das das midgard aus alu ist hier hast du mal ein case was komplet aus alu ist und preislich auf dem midgard niveau ist! Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A06 Serie » Lian Li PC-A06FB Midi Tower - black
> nicht gerade groß! sorry aber mich regt das auf




Ja sry es ist SECC Stahl beim Midgard 

Ich habe mich geirrt sry, habe momentan nicht die größte Konzentration da ich Fieber habe und im Bett liege


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Hat sich geklärt, also Enermax und sonsige guten Marken bauen keine 140mm-Lüfter außer dem Xigamtek und als gute 200mm-Lüfter sind die Coolermaster:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...r-Master-200mm-MEGA-Flow-FAN-Blue::12858.html
Obwohl das irgendwie Verarsche ist, an dem Case werde die Lüfter als 230mm angegeben, in der Wirklichkeit sind es nur 200mm!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Was ist mit diesen Cases:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master NV-690C - NVIDIA Edition
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition

Das letzte sieht auch richtig geil aus!

Edit:
Eben noch entdeckt:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...man-ZM-GS1000-BK-Full-Tower-black::11019.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...SGC-2000-KKN1-GP-Midi-Tower-black::12213.html

Also mein neuer Favourit ist jetzt der CM 690 Pure-Edition mit Fenster in Blau, sieht echt gut aus, Platz!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Hallo lebt hier keiner mehr?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Joa das Pure Black ist schon ganz ok, finde da aber das Lancool deutlich besser! Das Zalman wiederum ist auch ein sehr schönes Case mit guten P/L Verhältnis!

MfG Xy


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also können wir das kleine HAF und den CM Storm streichen?
Warum findest du den Lancool deutlich besser?

Edit: Wozu dient diese grüne Platine bei dem Zalman im dritten Bild?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Weiß ich nicht, bin nicht so der Coolermaster Fan...und das HAF ist halt viel Plastik^^


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Das "lustige" ist, dass ich damals auch zwischen dem CM 690 und dem V9 stand! Also, kauf nie ein Thermaltakecase, viel Plastik und mittlere Quali!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Das ist mir so oder so klar....alleine schon wegen den WaKüs würde ich nie etwas von denen kaufen ^^


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Naja, man lernt eben nur aus Fehlern!^^
Ich denke mal, dass das Lancool, der CM 690 und der Zalman jetzt so die besten von unseren sind!
Bleibst du beim Lancool, obwhl der Zalman extrem gut aussieht!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Beim Zalman finde ich halt toll das du die Festplatte so switchen kannst ^^ Und es ist schön geräumig und ich mag den Aufbau des Innenraums...hat aber kein Fenster.....Ich sag mal so, das Zalman würd ich fürn Server nehmen für ne Zockermaschine das Lancool


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Welche Lüfter denn für das Zalman, da fehlen noch zwei!?
Link: ::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::

Edit:
Und mit dem Coolemaster kannst du persönlich nix anfangen oder ist da etwas negatives?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Da dort LED egal ist:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm

Das mitm Coolermaster ist einfach nur so....kA wieso, ich meine das Midgard das ich hab ist im Prinzip ein CM 690 ^^


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Warum hast du dich eigentlich für Midgard entschieden bei dir?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Günstig, guter Airflow, gute verarbeitung und ich hab n faible für die XLF Lüfter von Xigmatek ^^


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Aber wenn die beiden (CM und Xigi) fast gleich sind, ich betrachte gearde die Bilder) dann ist der Airflow dort doch fast genau und die Verarbeitung auch, Coolermaster ist ja als guter Hersteller bekannt!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Klar ist das CM690 gut, haben viele Leute hier und sind äußerst zufrieden, ist halt persönlicher Geschmack das ich Coolermaster nicht soo gerne mag ^^ Finde da Lian Li bzw Lancool deutlich besser!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Deutlich besser im Sinne des Designs, oder?

Edit: So ein Midi-Tower reicht doch auch für normale PC(1 Festplatte 2 Laufwerke,...)
Also sind so Big-Tower eigentlich nur sinnvoll, wenn auch viel im case ist?


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Ein Midi Tower reicht für fast alle PC's außer du willst halt wirklich viele Festplatten verbauen oder eine WaKü oÄ

Und nicht wirklich Design..ich kann es nicht erklären^^ Coolermaster ist mir einfach nicht symphatisch...warum weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also meinst du einfach, dass du andere Hersteller besser findest?
Das ist ja bei jedem so, der mag Intel, der AMD, der ATi und der NVidia!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Ja genau das meine ich ^^


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Eigentlich sind die 3 Cases (CM, Xigi, LC) ja gleich!
Allesamt haben einen schwarzen Innenraum und sehen ja relativ gleich aus!
Der Lancool hat aber den "Vorteil"(geschmackssache), dass alle Lüfter schon mitgeliefert werden.
Beim Xigi passt natürlich deren eigene Reihe super!
Und bei Coolemaster ist es eigentlich genauso!

PS: Kannst du mir mal ein paar Bilder von deinem kleinen schicken?

Edit: Der Zalman ist raus!


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

Sry ich habe keine Digicam und meine Webcam kriegt keine gescheiten Bilder hin


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also eigentlich muss ich dir ja danken, da ich auch einen Fabel für Xigi habe was die Lüfter angeht! Und so auf dein Case gestoßen bin.
Ich die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses denn auch top, denn wenn ich das Case mit Fenster und den ganzen Lüfter einzeln kaufen muss, will ich ja hinterher auch Qualität haben!
Den Seitenlüfter kann ich ja wegen dem Towerkühler weglassen(wie du sagtest), oder?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

warst du schon auf der HP von LC?
LanCool Website


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also diese Xigmatek Lüfter sollen doch deutlich hörbar sein!
Quelle: DeXgo - Gehäuse-Testbericht: Xigmatek Midgard (Seite 1)

Stimmt das?

Edit:
@WaldemarE:
Danke für den Link!


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

hier noch 2 tests
PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Lancool K62 Midi Tower
PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Gibts auch einem zum CM?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. August 2009)

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Cooler Master RC-690 Miditower


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

So hab den zum Lancool gelesen!
Scheint wirklich super zu sein das Teil!
Jetzt les ich noch die beiden, bis nachher!

Der Midgard wird auch als gut beschrieben!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Also die drei nehmen sich ja wirklich nicht viel!
Aber am besten finde ich immernoch den Lancool, da dieser alle Lüfter hat und einige schön blau leuchten!
Inzwuschen gibt es ja schon das CM 690 mit schwarzem Innenraum und Fenster:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-690K - PURE Black Window Edition
Das wäre auch ne Überlegung wert!
Aber das Midgard liegt glaub ich auf Platz 3!

Edit:
Ich denke, man macht bei allen 3 nichts falsch, aber der bessere ist wohl der Lancool!

Für das Coolermaster brauch man ja noch 3 Lüfter (2x 140, 1x 120).  Welche bieten sich denn da an?
Der 120 muss nicht leuchten, also Noiseblocker und die 140er sollten LEDs haben, was gibts denn da Gutes?


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

Hallo net einschlafen!


----------



## Intelboy (9. August 2009)

*SO, ES WIRD JETZT ZU 100% DAS LANCOOL!*
Der Test hat mich überzeugt:
PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Lancool K62 Midi Tower


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Hallo, es gibt jetzt Neuigkeiten!
Hab' mir heute nochmal das Lancool K62 angeshen, was ich wirklich schön fande und mein Favourit war, und mit Entsetzen festgestellt, dass man die eingebauten 140mm-Lüfter nicht gegen 120mm tauschen kann!
Das ist jetzt ein Problem, da ich die gerne gegen die meine neuen Lieblingslüfter Enermax Cluster/Everest tauschen wollte.
Dann wird es wohl doch das CM 690 PURE BLACK mit Window, da das Midgard ja nur mit den Xigmatek-Lüftern richtig gut aussieht, wegen der orangenen Farbe!
Also hab ich mich verlesen oder was? Hier ist die Seite vom Lancool, guckt euch die Fotos an. Da sind weder Informationen, dass man die tauschen kann, noch Bohrungen für die 120mm!
Link: http://www.lancoolpc.com/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=15&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=62&g=q


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

kannst dir ja die hier dazu bestellen Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Adapter » Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm - black, http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...FAN-ADAPTER-140mm-auf-120mm-clear::12717.html und schwup ist das prob gelöst


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Guck dir mal das Bild an, wo man den Vorderlüfter sieht. Und in dem PC-Experience-Test steht, dass der Festplattenkäfig nah am Lüfter ist, da passt dann glaub' ich kein Adapter mehr zwischen!


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

die  lüfter oben sieht man doch nicht! kannst dir doch Lüfter ohne LEDs holen. aber es ist ja deine sache.
wie ich schon gesagt habe das CM690 finde ich persönlich nicht so toll da es recht eng ist das KM grottig und die positionierung der ON-/Restbutton und der USB-Anschlüsse einfach mal so richtig ******** ich weis nicht wie oft ich denn rechner aus versehen mit dem fuss restet habe.


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Was heißt "KM"?


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

Kabelmanagement da hast du genau 1 winzig kleines loch um die NT kabel hinters Mobo-Tray zu bekommen!


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Da wird dann natürlich das Midgard wieder interessanter, da kleinerer Preis, PowerON/Reset sind oben!
Ich finde ja auch das Lancool am Besten! Was ist denn ein guter 140mm-Lüfter in blau?

Edit:
Sry das Midgard hat ja auch ein ******-KM!


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Was ist mit nem Alpenföhn Föhn 140mm milchig?


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

muss es denn unbedingt schwarz von innen sein??? wenn ja kann dir doch ein normales kaufen und es schwarz pulvern lassen.

habe mir gerade das haf mini angesehen ist eigentlich auch nicht so schlecht
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master HAF Mini RC-922M-KKN1-GP - black

mit 140ern keinn ich mich nicht aus sorry

soviel ich weis sollen die woll gut sein nur weis ich nicht ob die laut sind
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...40mm-Luefter-SY1425SL12M-1200-rpm::11244.html


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Ich werd' den Alpenföhn nehmen, falls ich einen brauch!
Was meinst du mit schwarzpulvern lassen? Wer macht sowas?


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

kannst ja mal hir nach lesen [Sammelthread] Pulverbeschichtung Wie/Wo/Was? - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Also das HAF-Mini sieht wirklich gut aus, mit dem schwarzen Innenraum noch besser!
Und vom Preis her, naja muss man dann doch unbedingt wollen:
89€ für das Case und dann die 20-30€ fürs Pulvern!
Sind circa 120€! Dann noch die 7 Lüfter, in meinem Fall Enermax für 86€, macht also:
=> 210 Euro gerundet!


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

aber nicht vergessen du musst alles abmachen jedes plaste teil aber ich glaube das ist kein prob oder? ich würde das auch gerne machen nur weis ich nicht wer dat in bremen macht da ich mein case nicht verschicken will sondern pers. abgeben und pers abholen und auf fehler untersuchen will und die dann nicht sagen können das das beim transport passiert ist oder es nochmal schicken muss.


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Aber nicht zerlegen, sondern nur die Plastikteile entfernen(Blende, etc...)?


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

keine ahnung am besten mal dort nachfragen


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Ne alternative wär dann doch das Midgard, da hat man sogar unten zwei Löcher für KM!

Also beim Lancool (Immernoch mein Favourit) kann ich den 140mm in der Front zur Not(auch wenn ich mir sehr, sehr schwer fällt)als schwarzen nehmen!

Edit: So einen Lüfter zum Beispiel:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...a-Quiet-Series-Emperor-Blue-140mm::12091.html
Akasa macht ja eigentlich gute und deren Ultra-Quiet-Serie ist auch wirklich leise, habe hier noch nen laten 80mm rumfliegen!


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

nimm das LanCool scheiß doch auf die 2 120er cluster nimm dir 2 140er ohne LEDs oder du machst die LEDs beim lüfter einfach ab. da kannst du schon mal ein paar euro sparen und mit deiner freundin eis essen gehen oder so. (not macht erfinderisch)


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Nene, ich mach da schon die Eneramx drauf, mal ne andere Frage:
Steht dem Lancool eine weiße oder blaue Beleuchtung besser?
Du hattest ja mal den Vorschlag gemacht mit den Enermax und noch 2 Kathoden!


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

Blau hat jeder und ist schon längst out (Blau ist ein zustand und keine frabe)



Intelboy schrieb:


> Nene, ich mach da schon die Eneramx drauf, mal



ich meine ja 3 140er die oben und in der front dann brauchst du nur noch drei cluster


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Nee, in der Front passt das mit dem Adapter ja nicht!
Da reicht auch ein farbloser, nur Not auch blau (Leichter Kontrast)!


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=28453
Du hattest doch recht, der Scythe ist super!


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

wie so willst du denn die LEDs nicht ab machen??? ist billiger als 3 neue


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Ich will keine nicht-leuchtenden, sondern weiße Enermaxlüfter!
Die sind sehr leise, guter Luftdurchsatz und die Optik ist eben auch gut.
Den Scythe in der Front sieht man dann nicht, die Kathoden werden schon gut ausleuchten!


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Dann kleb ich mir noch 4 weiße LEDs vorne ran und Ruhe ist!
Kannst du mir ne bestimmte LED-Stärke empfelen? Ich meine die mcd Zahl!
Kann mir darunter echt nicht viel vorstellen und ich will ja keine Taschenlampe im PC.


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

ich glaube du verstehst mich gerade nicht.
ich meine das so. 
du kannst doch die 2 lüfter im deckl nicht gegen 2 120er cluster austauschen und das gilt doch bei dem front lüfter auch oder? also dachte ich mir das es doch sehr viel günstiger wäre wenn du bei denn 140ern vom case die LEDs einfach abbaust nur die LEDs und nicht die Lüfter und nur noch 2 cluster für denn kühler und 1 für die rückseite am case kaufst!


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

Intelboy schrieb:


> Dann kleb ich mir noch 4 weiße LEDs vorne ran und Ruhe ist!
> Kannst du mir ne bestimmte LED-Stärke empfelen? Ich meine die mcd Zahl!
> Kann mir darunter echt nicht viel vorstellen und ich will ja keine Taschenlampe im PC.



also da bin ich überfragt


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Natürlich kann ich die beiden TOP-Lüfter gegen zwei 120mm austauschen und zwar mit diesem Adapter von dir:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Adapter » Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm - clear

Der Frontlüfter wird gegen den Scythe ersetzt und ich bastel mit 4 LEDs dran!
So dann hab ich alles was ich wollte!
Ob das jetzt ein paar Euro mehr kostet ist bei meinem Plan eh nicht wichtig!


----------



## WaldemarE (11. August 2009)

ich dachte das geht nicht?


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Dann hast du mich vorhin falsch verstanden.
Es geht nicht am Frontlüfter, deshalb kommt da ja auch der Scythe mit den LEDs hin!
Oben kommen die "Adapter" und zwei Enermax, hinten auch ein Enermax.
CPU-Kühler bekommt auch die Enermax und vielleicht noch die Graka, wenn es bis dahin den Alpenföhn Peter gibt.
Hier schau mal:
Peter
EKL präsentiert Grafikkarten-Kühler Alpenföhn Heidi und Peter - EKL, VGA-Cooler, VGA-Kühler, Alpenföhn, Heidi, Peter

Sieht es gut aus und scheint Baugleich zu dem hier zu sein, nur halt schwarz:
SilenX- GPU Heatsink (IXG-80HA2) and 3 Fan Kit Review


----------



## Xylezz (11. August 2009)

Grad ne Anfrage an EKL geschickt...der Peter wird für ca Oktober/November angepeilt (ab September haben sie genauere Infos meinte er also Oktober/November release denke ich)

Warte auch auf das Teil


----------



## Intelboy (11. August 2009)

Hey, ich hab da den noch entdeckt:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter - 120mm

Sieht auch gut aus, aber der Enermax macht auf mich einen besseren Eindruck, ich weiß auch nicht wieso.


----------



## Intelboy (12. August 2009)

Also, für vorne kauf ich mir den Xigmatek 140mm und werde den dann selber weiß lackieren.
Anleitung: Moddinggods.de --- We are the Modding Empire


----------



## kero81 (12. August 2009)

nur ma so am rande der lüfter wird schwerer durchs lackieren...


----------



## Intelboy (12. August 2009)

Oh nein!!!
10-20 Gramm mehr, nein das ist unmenschlich!


----------



## kero81 (12. August 2009)

na also du wiesst schon das der dann mehr watt benötigt??? denk auch ma an dein netzteil nur son tip


----------



## Intelboy (12. August 2009)

Was für einen Schwachsinn!
Ich werde keine 10cm Schichten aubringen, sondern nur eine dünne mit Schrühfarbe! Das wird wohl nicht viel wiegen!


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2009)

^^ hab gestern nen xigi lackiert(eine schicht) und der ist deutlich schwerer geworden...is ja nur ein gutgemeinter rat


----------



## Intelboy (13. August 2009)

Hallo!
Hab hier noch was geiles entdeckt:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Mini Window RC-922M-KWN1-GP - black
Macht auch ne super Figur!

Mal ne andere Frage:
Das passt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber egal. Lohnt sich der Kauf eines Q9550, oder ist fürs Zocken ein E8400 mit 3,6 Ghz ausreichend?
Mach mir nämlich darüber gedanken, ob ich meinen Intel noch etwas aufrüste.
Kommen die neuen NVidia Grafikkarten noch dieses Jahr? Dann brauch ich mir nämlich keine Gedanken über die "alten" GTX 275/285  machen und kann getrost noch warten!


----------



## WaldemarE (13. August 2009)

es lohnt sich absolut nicht mehr für denn 775 noch geld auszugeben! entweder du hollst dir 1366 (i7)- sys oder das neue 1156 (i5/i7) sys


----------



## Intelboy (13. August 2009)

OK, dann bleibe ich bei dem E8400, der reicht doch noch?
Und wenn dann wieder Geld in der Kasse ist und die neuen CPUs von intel ausgereift sind, werde ich wechseln.
Was ist mit den Grakas?


----------



## WaldemarE (13. August 2009)

ATIs sollen anfang herbst auf denn markt kommen und Nvidias ende winter anfang frühling kommen wieso


----------



## Intelboy (13. August 2009)

Weil ich mir dann jetzt noch keine Gedanken über die alten ATis und NVidias machen muss!
Dann werden wohl doch erstmal Case, Lüfter und Kühler gewechselt!
Haben wir ja alles schon besprochen.


----------



## Braveheart (14. August 2009)

Intelboy schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment übrigens das:
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Thermaltake » V9 Super-Tower Serie » Thermaltake V9 Super-Tower VJ40001N2Z - Black Metal
> 
> Ist aber ne Enttäuschung, einmal Thermaldreck, niemehr Thermaldreck!



Ich hab das Thermaltake Armor+ und das ist eigentlich ziemlich genial!

Optik is 1 A mit dem Riesen Fenster.

hat 1x 230mm Lüfter mit blue LED, 1x 140mm Lüfter mit blue LED und 1x 120mm Lüfter.

Den 230er hab ich raus gebaut, den braucht echt keine sau. Den 120er hab ich auch getauscht, der 140er läuft allerdings schön leise und schaufelt auch genug Luft ins Gehäuse.

Ansonsten find ich das Gehäuse sehr gut durchdacht man kommt wirklich an alles mühelos ran und ich würd nie wieder eins ohne Mainboardschlitten kaufen.

Solltest du allerdings öffters umziehn stells gleich auf einen Sackkarren, es ist ziemlich groß und weils fast komplett aus Alu ist auch sau schwer.


----------



## kero81 (22. September 2009)

diese thema kann gelöscht werden


----------

